# FS: fish



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Going on vacation for 10 days and need to thin out some fish before i leave to lessen the bio load in my tanks :/

channa stewartii cf barca 6" - 80$









geophagus albinios 6.5" - 25$









Semaprochilodus taeniurus 5.5" - 40$ (flagtail)


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

whats the difference between the 2 types of flag-tail?
if memory serves is just size difference?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> whats the difference between the 2 types of flag-tail?
> if memory serves is just size difference?


yup, as far as i know the smaller one only gets to around 4.5-5 tops while the larger one can get to 14"+


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> whats the difference between the 2 types of flag-tail?
> if memory serves is just size difference?





Chronick said:


> yup, as far as i know the smaller one only gets to around 4.5-5 tops while the larger one can get to 14"+


Both can get big at 12-15". Semaprochilodus taeniurus have lower dorsal fin and lost the spots when it grows. Semaprochilodus insiginius have longer dorsal fin and some of the spots remains around the caudal pentacle.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Both can get big at 12-15". Semaprochilodus taeniurus have lower dorsal fin and lost the spots when it grows. Semaprochilodus insiginius have longer dorsal fin and some of the spots remains around the caudal pentacle.


oh, i was not aware of this. are there any other species of flagtail that remain smaller? i've had my flag tails for a few months now and 2 of them have seemingly stopped growing all together


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> oh, i was not aware of this. are there any other species of flagtail that remain smaller? i've had my flag tails for a few months now and 2 of them have seemingly stopped growing all together


They usually slow down at 6" especially the s. insiginius. There are about 6 species that looks exactly alike but s. taeniurus and s. insiginius are common in the hobby.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Both can get big at 12-15". Semaprochilodus taeniurus have lower dorsal fin and lost the spots when it grows. Semaprochilodus insiginius have longer dorsal fin and some of the spots remains around the caudal pentacle.


Actually, many people have claimed that there is some different between the adult verison of the taeniurus and Insiginus. I have imported both of them. Either group from the same location can have spots, without spots, spots when young and disappear as adult, spots when young and still there as adult, either group can have longer dorsal, red or less red, and even the size can be vary within the same group.

I have kept track of who bought them and that is what I can share looking through literally hundred of them, and still seeing a fair number of them after a year or two.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Actually, many people have claimed that there is some different between the adult verison of the taeniurus and Insiginus. I have imported both of them. Either group from the same location can have spots, without spots, spots when young and disappear as adult, spots when young and still there as adult, either group can have longer dorsal, red or less red, and even the size can be vary within the same group.
> 
> I have kept track of who bought them and that is what I can share looking through literally hundred of them, and still seeing a fair number of them after a year or two.


You sure that you did not have mix up or mis-id as scientifically even through DNA analysis that's what separate them. They were considered as a single species once till further DNA studied. BTW fully grown is not 6-10". It's 15-18". It takes 7-9 years for them to get to 15"+. Also I Gil bought 2 flagtails from you that end up in my tank and it's actually Semaprochilodus laticeps which you were unaware about. I stayed quite till now as they rare type of flagtail. S.laticeps is the one that gets big at 20".

Here are the species of flagtail that look exactly alike. 
-S. brama (tranparent caudal tail with red or yellow tip)
-S.insignis (No spots when become max size. Red dorsal fin which make it different from s. laticeps)
-S.kneri (The spots are close together and forming a horizontal bar around the caudal pendacle)
-S.laticeps (No spots with higher arch back and grows the biggest. Some even debates that it could be just the same species as s.insignis. Silver or transparent dorsal fin)
-S.taeniurus (Spots remains on the body usually around caudal pendacle area also higher dorsal fin)
-S.varii (The spots are all close together and some form a horizontal bar on the body from behind the gil membrane to the caudal pendacle)









My bad it's actually the opposite. S. insiginus lost the spots when it grows and S. taeniurus have spots still have spots when it grows.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

flagtails are collected, especially the young one, from one location. On each batch, there are many variation as they grow. It is really no point for them to mix them in as we buy them in smaller quantity say 50-100 fish. If I were buying more, then there might be possible chance for them to mix in a few of this and a few of that to make up the number of fish.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> flagtails are collected, especially the young one, from one location. On each batch, there are many variation as they grow. It is really no point for them to mix them in as we buy them in smaller quantity say 50-100 fish. If I were buying more, then there might be possible chance for them to mix in a few of this and a few of that to make up the number of fish.


Well I end up getting two s.laticeps from Gil that he bought from you that was labeled as s.insignis.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

what makes you think they are S.laticeps? Higher back, dorsal color, physical appearance? Again, those can be individually vary even with in the same group.

Not really trying to change your mind. I am just telling my experience with this type of fish.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> what makes you think they are S.laticeps? Higher back, dorsal color, physical appearance? Again, those can be individually vary even with in the same group.
> 
> Not really trying to change your mind. I am just telling my experience with this type of fish.


Physical appearance when small can vary but as they get bigger at 10-12" is when they start to show. Will see in the future. I'm still waiting for the DNA sample from the fin clip that I sent to Neotropical Ichthyology (Oliveira, C.M. Nirchio, A. Granado and S. Levy). Will find out once I receive the the data info.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

interesting read

sold two of the... smaller flagtails... bump


----------

